

Tell HN: The Pragmatic Bookshelf is having a 40% off sale - acangiano

Today only, you can use the coupon code TURKEY at http://pragprog.com/titles to purchase anything at a 40% discount. I thought this may interest some fellow programmers here.
======
typicalrunt
When I first saw the prices for ebooks (~$22) I was initially shocked (but the
40% makes it a better deal). However, then I noticed the value-add that
PragProg provided their customers. I think they should advertise these
features more prominently:

1\. You get all 3 formats

2\. You get constant updates to the book (errata and such) [edit: not new
editions.]

3\. You can connect your PragProg account to your Dropbox so that your books
are delivered there automatically.

#3 is a new addition, but it's killer for me. I get all formats uploaded
instantly to Dropbox, so they're available on all my devices. And when I buy a
Beta book it gets updated automatically without me having to remember to login
and redownload.

~~~
tryitnow
#3 is great, but I don't see anything about Dropbox in my Pragmatic account.
Looked under FAQs couldn't find it there either. I'll keep looking but in the
meantime I'll just download and then upload to Dropbox.

Update: It's under 'edit profile' right before the last listing about Kindle
settings.

~~~
typicalrunt
My Account --> Edit Profile. Scroll down to "Dropbox Settings".

------
bravura
I'm particularly interested in these two books. My buying decision (vs. a book
about how to grok a library I really want to grok) is that these books cover
topics that I can't simply learn by downloading the documentation for a code
project. For better or worse, they will be dogmatic and not purely technical,
so they won't age as quickly as a book about a new technology.

Designed for Use: Create Usable Interfaces for Applications and the Web
<http://pragprog.com/book/lmuse/designed-for-use>

Lukas's blog posts (<http://ignorethecode.net/blog/>) have appeared on HN many
times, and I have made a mental note to buy his design book.

Technical Blogging: Turn Your Expertise into a Remarkable Online Presence
<http://pragprog.com/book/actb/technical-blogging>

Antonio has also posted on HN. I've been on the fence about this book, not
sure if I need it, and I decided to pull the trigger and buy it.

So I am now the proud owner of these two books.

[edit: I think I might also get SQL Antipatterns
<http://pragprog.com/book/bksqla/sql-antipatterns> after recognizing one in my
own code. And Web Development Recipes <http://pragprog.com/book/wbdev/web-
development-recipes>. Am I done buying yet? Great deal.]

------
acangiano
Direct link: <http://pragprog.com/titles>

Disclaimer: I'm an author for the prag prog.

~~~
a_penang
which one?

~~~
acangiano
Technical Blogging: <http://pragprog.com/book/actb/technical-blogging>

~~~
a_penang
Interesting topic and quite relevant to me especially since I'm a recent CS
graduate just starting my career. Why is the book in beta?

~~~
acangiano
Thanks for your interest. It's in beta because I finished writing the last
chapter a week ago, so it's not available in print yet.

------
lordlarm
Picked up the Clojure book, although in beta I'll receive the finished book as
paperback - thanks for the heads up!

Too bad they do not publish the actual Pragmatic Programmer book.

------
numlocked
What happens to authors' commissions with a sale like this? It says on the
site that authors get 50%. Do they continue getting 50%, just of a smaller
pie? Or do they receive the same amount per book sold and PragProg eats the
discount? If the former, do you have to get permission from the authors to do
the discount or is it baked into the contract when they sign with you? I have
no idea how the publishing industry works and I'm just curious. And thanks for
the discount!

~~~
acangiano
I can't speak for the publisher, but my understanding is that you get 50% of a
smaller pie, and the publisher is free to run any promotion without having to
ask for permission.

------
warmfuzzykitten
PITA to order. The member confirmation was so slow I completed the order as
guest before it arrived. But I appreciate getting the Clojure ebook for
$13.20!

------
yottabyte47
How do I buy a book from this site? I don't see "Buy Now" or "Store" buttons
anywhere. Terrible design.

~~~
acangiano
There is an "Add to cart" button below a "Buy Now" section:
[https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0AujcdQL--
E/TtAXH9xNwXI/A...](https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0AujcdQL--
E/TtAXH9xNwXI/AAAAAAAAAvI/Yprn83KZHAg/s912/1322260253003.png)

~~~
yottabyte47
Indeed. The original "The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to Master"
book has no such section. Even if they don't publish it themselves, they
should have some sort of link, even if it's to Amazon or something.

~~~
acangiano
They do have a link, but it's a bit hidden in the Purchase section.

------
stock_toaster
Great! Snapped up a few books. Thanks for the heads up.

------
Maven911
can i get some recommendations on what book to buy ? other then the official
the pragmatic programmer...

~~~
acangiano
What are you interested in?

~~~
Maven911
I went ahead and bought new programmer's survival manual, and the developer's
code. Having browsed through them already - both books seem pretty good.

